# Any recipes for homemade doggy deodorant sprays?



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

I have used some store bought ones and am not pleased by the scents. I'd love to find some or be able to make some that smelled better and not so medicine-y.

Does anyone have any recipes that they would care to share?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Does Bama smell so bad that you feel that you have to use something to cover the smell? This may sound odd, but with time, I've gotten used to the "dog smell" and I've come to sort of like it. Kit isn't a smelly dog by any means. She would have to smell really bad for me to want to use a deodorant on her, though.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

What about using some vanilla extract, or the zest from a lemon or orange peel? I think essential oils, such as lavender should also be safe, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL! No Bama doesn't smell horrible, but I have a very sensitive nose and sometimes she just smells "louder" than other times. I bathe her every other week and would do it more, but don't want to dry out her skin just to make my nose happy, ya know?

Nargle, I thought about vanilla extract. Vanilla is actually my favortie scent, so Id love that. But then what if it makes her constantly lick herself? I guess I could try and see how she reacts to it. I have some lavendar that I bought but I really am not fond of that scent. I know a lot of people like it, but it makes me feel sick. 

I even thought about wiping her down with a dryer sheet! LOL! I just don't want to do something that could harm her in any way.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

EZ Groom makes a nice vanilla scented doggie cologne. I don't know what you have tried, but I can't think of any that smell mediciny...floral and fruity usually..and I am not a fan of pets smelling like fruit and flowers..lol So I use "designer" colognes that are knockoffs of people colognes on my clients. There are tons and tons of doggie colognes out there...I would think making your own would be a pain in the rear? LOL


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Try this...

http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/45286-homemade-leave-cleansing-spray.html


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

Nekomi, thank you for that recipe! I'm going to try it! 

Graco22, I'll check EZ Groom to see what they have. I have never heard of them before. And yes, some do smell fruity and floral. I don't care for that either. I think the lavendar scent smells mediciney. It bothers me for some reason and I always feel sick after smelling it for a little while. Maybe I'm allergic to it? 
I'm allergic to oranges, but I love the smell of them. I guess I'm just weird. LOL!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Because I have Poodles, there's no "doggy" smell to them, and I don't use any deodorant sprays, however, EQyss makes a shampoo that is good for the skin, and for odors, too, called Micro-Tec. The clean, fresh scent is lovely, and lasts long after the bath. In addition, they have a product called Survivor, which leaves a lingering, delightful scent that is not overpowering, cloying, or gag-me-floral scented. 

I will sometimes put a little splash of my Chanel No 5 perfume on Maddy and Lucia, just because. lol


----------

